# SKI/BOARD: Mount Sunapee - 12/15/2005



## Greg (Nov 21, 2005)

Going to see *Jeff* on December 9 for a bootfitting. I'm then going to head off to Sunapee to try them out. I probably won't get there until late morning or noon, but if anyone wants to take some afternoon turns and see first hand the results of Jeff's work, post here.


----------



## ChileMass (Nov 21, 2005)

I will try to get there on 12/9, probably early if I do.  Depends on work schedule....


----------



## Rushski (Nov 21, 2005)

I have every other Friday off AND an S-O-S midweek pass, but alas it is not my Friday off that week.  

Though, if the snow is decent by then I'll just have to use up the little vacation time off I have left...


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 21, 2005)

Rushski said:
			
		

> I have every other Friday off AND an S-O-S midweek pass, but alas it is not my Friday off that week.
> 
> Though, if the snow is decent by then I'll just have to use up the little vacation time off I have left...


You must work for a gov't contractor too. I work for Raytheon.


----------



## Rushski (Nov 21, 2005)

How did you guess...  Raytheon employee as well - down in Burlington, MA.  The 9-80 schedule almost makes it bearable...


----------



## skibum1321 (Nov 23, 2005)

I hear ya loud and clear on that one... I'm in Tewksbury. The every other Friday off is going to be good for skiing.


----------



## Greg (Dec 2, 2005)

Looks like it's going to be a great snowmaking week leading up to next Friday. Likely some decent natural snow too. Can't wait to try the new boots. Anyone gonna try to get over to Sunapee that day?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 5, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Looks like it's going to be a great snowmaking week leading up to next Friday. Likely some decent natural snow too. Can't wait to try the new boots. Anyone gonna try to get over to Sunapee that day?


Are you going to get new boots and Custom footbeds?


----------



## Greg (Dec 5, 2005)

Yes and yes.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 6, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Looks like it's going to be a great snowmaking week leading up to next Friday. Likely some decent natural snow too. Can't wait to try the new boots. Anyone gonna try to get over to Sunapee that day?



I'll probably be there, but I'm going to be skiing with my mom and pretty much just giving her a lesson the whole day, she pretty much a low intermidiate, so I'm out.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 6, 2005)

If it's snow's here this week, I'll try to make an afternoon of it...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 6, 2005)

Sorry...last day before exams for me 

Not much skiing from here until Dec 22 or so  

Have fun.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Dec 8, 2005)

The weather forecast for the area Friday is SNOW!


----------



## Vortex (Dec 8, 2005)

Ya you guys get to ski in the White Suff.  My daughter has a basketball game tomorrow night.  I'm sure it will be cancelled, but can't just blow it off.  I'll have to wait another 23 hours to play.  Have fun.  Tb pass the exams so you can play some.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

Charlie Schuessler said:
			
		

> The weather forecast for the area Friday is SNOW!


Indeed. Gonna be a haul and a half for me from CT, but I plan to leave early to avoid the worst of the storm and the crazy commuters. I love skiing during a storm.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe all the crazy commuters will stay home and you will have the roads to yourself. Once you hit that fresh powder you won't even remember the drive up 8)


----------



## bvibert (Dec 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Charlie Schuessler said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now I'm wishing I took the day off, I could have kept ya company on the ride up...


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

Gonna bail on this trip due to the storm. With a 8-month pregnant wife, it makes sense to stay loca during the storm. Gonna hit the mighty *Sundown* instead.


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 8, 2005)

Let me know when you are taking a raincheck.


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

Likely mid-week next week sometime...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 8, 2005)

Greg said:
			
		

> Likely mid-week next week sometime...


Does this mean your out for the 20th?


----------



## Greg (Dec 8, 2005)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not necessarily. I'll have to play it by ear though...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2005)

You made the right decision in not coming.  Roads up here are not good.


----------



## bvibert (Dec 9, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> You made the right decision in not coming.  Roads up here are not good.



They weren't very good down here either.  They're getting better now that the snow has stopped and the crews are able to catch up...


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 9, 2005)

If you go Wednesday or maybe part of Thurs, I may be able to swing it for a couple hours...PM me.


----------



## awf170 (Dec 9, 2005)

thetrailboss said:
			
		

> You made the right decision in not coming.  Roads up here are not good.



no he made the wrong decision!  Sunapee was totally awsome today, sure it took 3:15 to get home, but it was awsome.


----------



## Greg (Dec 12, 2005)

awf170 said:
			
		

> thetrailboss said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got out on Friday too at the local hill, so I'm content.



			
				thetrailboss said:
			
		

> If you go Wednesday or maybe part of Thurs, I may be able to swing it for a couple hours...PM me.


Thursday. Likely won't get there before 1 PM.


----------



## Greg (Dec 14, 2005)

I'll be there early afternoon tomorrow. Anyone else interested?


----------



## Rushski (Dec 14, 2005)

Friday - 12-16?  Anyone?


----------



## awf170 (Dec 14, 2005)

Rushski said:
			
		

> Friday - 12-16?  Anyone?



Go to cannon, thats were all the cool people will be at (me) :wink: Sunapee will have more open terrian but cannon will have some awsome poachable stuff with some hiking.


----------



## Greg (Dec 15, 2005)

Off to see Jeff in a few and then on to Sunapee. See you there, trailboss!


----------



## thetrailboss (Dec 15, 2005)

See you soon...

:beer:


----------

